# Recent trail cam pictures.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Very Nice.
What is the model # of your game camera?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Revoloutions 12 lights out. 
Think they have up graded it to a newer model.

 Al


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I love trail cam pics, always fascinating.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have more to post when I get a bit of time today.

 Al


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I enjoy trail cam picks so much thank you


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I finished loading the game cam pictures. I am happy you all like them.
























































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pulled the card yesterday during a lull in the rain.























































 Al


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

My computer can't handle so many pics...wish it could...or is it the shared WIFI that's the problem?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have no idea what the problem is. Could be the shared WIFI or it could be the computer settings too.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They take a while to load for me. But they are worth the wait. I always enjoy those trailcam pictures.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

My Bushnell bone collector trail cam has gone wonky recently. It's taking pictures every couple minutes or even seconds with nothing there to trigger. Adjusted all the settings and sensitivity and it is just going nuts. 3000 plus pictures in 3 days. Must be time to retire it. Did get a decent young deer with some junk in his rack.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I found my trail cam will trigger with waveing grasses and tree branches. I try hard to remove those.

I like this one of the deer bedding down in front of the camera.


















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of night time pictures this time & early morning.













































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A little snow about 4 inches this time but soon melted. Didn't help with the mud mess.























































 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My "webcam," which is my wife taking photos and videos off of our porches, took this video yesterday of some of our deer. You sure don't have as much snow as we do. Our snow has an internal crust layer that the deer have a hard time walking through. It is making me a little upset that they are snacking on our spruce trees that we planted four years ago. You can also see the snow piles along our driveway that my plow has pushed up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would be out makeing trails for the deer with the tractor and or snowmobile. even cut down some popple and mape trees for them to trim. then when spring comes and drys up, cut for fire wood.


 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> I would be out makeing trails for the deer with the tractor and or snowmobile. even cut down some popple and mape trees for them to trim. then when spring comes and drys up, cut for fire wood.
> 
> 
> Al


The deer are standing on their hind legs eating the needles off of the lower limbs of the red pines in our yard. Poor things.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup, I would be falling some trees so they could stand normal to trim them.

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Yup, I would be falling some trees so they could stand normal to trim them.
> 
> Al


I really don't treasure the idea of tromping into the woods carrying my chainsaw and wearing snowshoes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother and I did it one bad year I believe 76/77. in the spring when the snow melted we went back and cut the stumps down that were 52 inches on adverage. They had chewed the branches down to adverage mans thumb size and were even eatting bark off the trunks of Maples and popples.

Nice to have a back pack rack to hook a chain saw too.

 Al


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> I really don't treasure the idea of tromping into the woods carrying my chainsaw and wearing snowshoes.


For a wild goat your not going to eat.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Whoo said:


> For a wild goat your not going to eat.


I don't eat wild goats.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't eat wild goats.


As you have said before you don't eat meat, I don't blame you for not wanting to trudge out in the snow to cut trees down for deer "wild goats".


----------

